# NOT feeding shrimp?



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

I believe they do need a small amount of protein in their diet to help molting and breeding. Most fish food have lots of protein. I give mine Omega Brand Very Veggie flakes that have kelp, seaweed as well as squid and other things but veggies are the first 3 ingredients so they get most veggies with some protein. I also give them spinach, fluval shrimp flakes, feed the tank with Mosura BioPlus, and the odd bloodworms and brine shrimp for a pure protein snack. You don't have to feed every day though. Let them eat the biofilm for most of the time and feed them every few days.

It also depends on how many shrimp you have. If you have hundreds in a tank, you probably should feed everyday just so that everyone gets a chance to eat eventually but if you have a dozen or something, every 2-3 days should be fine, just get something with good veggie content and some proteins.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Are the RCS in your locally collected plant tank? How many RCS are in there?

It really depends on how many shrimp you have. I would assume if you had 2-5 in your heavily planted tank you could potentially not feed them at all. If you have more they'll deplete all the biofilm source and you'll see them swimming around frantically for food, instead of grazing in one spot. They do need some protein in their diet to build stronger exoskeletons though. But I believe Liam said it should be like 80-90% veggie matter.

*edit* ninja'd glad our info matches


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> Are the RCS in your locally collected plant tank? How many RCS are in there?
> 
> It really depends on how many shrimp you have. I would assume if you had 2-5 in your heavily planted tank you could potentially not feed them at all. If you have more they'll deplete all the biofilm source and you'll see them swimming around frantically for food, instead of grazing in one spot. They do need some protein in their diet to build stronger exoskeletons though. But I believe Liam said it should be like 80-90% veggie matter.
> 
> *edit* ninja'd glad our info matches


LOL.

Ya, I don't give much protein. the bloodworm/brine shrimp is maybe once a month when I'm feeding my dwarf frogs, I'll mix up a bit extra and give the tanks a squirt. It was cute watching a couple week old baby dragging a whole bloodworm to a safe place to try and eat it. An adult came by and grabbed it and the baby hung on and went to where the adult stashed it and nibbled on the end the adult wasn't on.


----------



## jasonpatterson (Apr 15, 2011)

If you've got a relatively large, heavily planted tank with relatively few shrimp you can try it and see. If they aren't getting enough to eat the shrimp won't poop, you'll see that their intestines are empty (or mostly empty) and they'll start eating your plants.


----------



## joon (Jul 17, 2004)

nm im sorry


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

I've got about 15 in the 5gal in my signature. A couple are berried so hopefully some babies soon. I'm thinking I'll add a little fish food once every week or two unless they starting acting weird.


----------



## fusiongt (Nov 7, 2011)

> i swear i left my 55gal tank in basement like this for about 3 years (2008~2011 i was out of hobby)
> no fish, no filter, no feeding, no water change , turned on light once a month
> but still about 50 RCS survived in there


First I was upset reading this but now I'm curious how is this possible... If you put a tank in complete darkness, nothing would grow for the shrimps to eat. A light once a month would help depending how long it was on (a couple of days I would assume). Well on second thought I don't really care - it's like bragging you kept a dog in a shoe box in your garage, beat it daily, and it grew up just fine.


----------



## anh (Jul 20, 2009)

i have a 60 g i leave outside, its completely green and full of algae, i throw all my culls out there and to my amazing they started breeding lol... feed it like once a month, it doesnt even have filtration or water flow.


----------



## Thepeak12 (Dec 4, 2011)

fusiongt said:


> First I was upset reading this but now I'm curious how is this possible... If you put a tank in complete darkness, nothing would grow for the shrimps to eat. A light once a month would help depending how long it was on (a couple of days I would assume). Well on second thought I don't really care - it's like bragging you kept a dog in a shoe box in your garage, beat it daily, and it grew up just fine.



Perhaps there was some sunlight? Either way, its fish/shrimp cruelty. =|


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Thepeak12 said:


> Perhaps there was some sunlight? Either way, its fish/shrimp cruelty. =|


Not exactly.. Shrimp generally favor shaded areas and there should be bacteria/biofilm/whatever to go around if they're breeding that well.


----------



## mach_six (Sep 12, 2005)

I lose a few gallons a week, how could a tank last 3 years w/o any top of? I'm sure if you left your tank for that long, the stagnant water would be disgusting...there's hardly any water movement. I shut off the filter for a few days and the tank where I had 6 amanos is already becoming disgusting. It has some hornwort and bamboo in an external filter.


----------



## joon (Jul 17, 2004)

nm im sorry


----------



## joon (Jul 17, 2004)

oops im sorry
i will discuss about it later
not ready 100%
i have different way to feed my shrimps


----------

